# ¡MOLLENDO! oOo fotos nuevas, no te querras perder esto ;)



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Cidade preciosa


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Lindo lugar. Gracias por el aporte, Lu.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Interesante, pero ese puente esta horrible, por un momento pense que era alguna grua del puerto. Por lo demas esta bien, se ve un cambio, creo que ya es hora de que molendo cuente con un buen proyecto hotelero, aunque lo mas probable es que se en Mejia.

Buen Thread


----------



## LimaLondon (Sep 16, 2007)

rafo18 said:


> Interesante, pero ese puente esta horrible, por un momento pense que era alguna grua del puerto. Por lo demas esta bien, se ve un cambio, creo que ya es hora de que molendo cuente con un buen proyecto hotelero, aunque lo mas probable es que se en Mejia.
> 
> Buen Thread


Ese puente...me acuerdo que mi abuelo decia que era como el puente de los suspiros..pero siendo Arequipe~o/Mollendino..que era un poco mas bravo jaja.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Ese puente es bonito...te pasas Rafo....la cosa es verlo por arriba pues...se acuerdan los arequipeños cuando se cayo una pequeña sección del principio del puente y murio 2 a 3 personas.... fue por los años 90 pero no se exactamente cuando...tiene bastante historia ese puente...


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

A mi también me gusta el puente, le da un toque más antiguo al malecón.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Cuando sucedio el accidente , Fue en una serenata de mollendo.. que el puente estab repleto y colapso una seccion, en los 90'
ese puente es monumento historico y casi tan viejo como la ciudad,, a mi me encanta.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

no fue en una serenata...fue en la mañana cuando la gente bajaba a la yapla......no te confundas con la gente que murio electrocutada y algunos que cayeron del Puente Grau....


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ :lol: , jajja ni que fuera tan despistado.. ya me daras la razon


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

yo me acuerdo que fue en la mañana... y justo ese dia o uno anterior murio una de la chicas de Nubeluz...-...........:lol::lol:


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Grata sorpresa, linda ciudad, se ve que progresa.


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Luce bastante bien. Honestamente, no tenia ni idea como era Mollendo. Esas casas antiguas le dan un toque especial, ojala las conserven bien. Gracias Lu por mostrar estas fotos!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Grande muy limpia y en crecimiento total, asi la defino a esta hermosa ciudad, que paso de ser un simple pueblito o un simple balneareo a ser lo que ahora es una ciudad  que lindo Mollendito


----------



## Manolitopc (Apr 29, 2007)

Que Ordenado y Limpio se mira mollendo :lol: un orgullo para los Arequipeños :banana:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Se ve lindo Mollendo, francamente he quedado sorprendido.


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

mollendo es una ciudad muy bonita por esas casonas antiguas que la adornan, pero ahora en verano la ciudad se desordena especialmente en el centro que se llena de carros y ruido. creo que mas ordenada es en los meses de invierno que no hay muchas personas en la ciudad ya que mollendo se convierte y se queda ordenada denuevo


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hubiesen pintado el malecòn, ese color concreto no me gusta


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

¡Buenas!

Les traigo fotos de las zonas que quería tomar pero no pude en mi resiente viaje, ahora si veamos y disfrutemos 

Aqui vemos la plaza principal










La zona del antigua estación del ferrocarril, hace poco recuperada.


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Y el famoso Castillo Forga



















Una foto por dentro










Y aquí se acaba.


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

q pena como lo tienen al castillo


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Jejeje pero para q valla la gente a un restaurant 5 tenedores en mollendo .. quiebra en un mes


----------



## lorelei (Jan 8, 2009)

PRIMERO QUE NADA, SOY CHILENA Y ME ENCANTA EL PERU, TANTO ASI QUE VACACIONAMOS EN SU PAIS CADA VEZ QUE PODEMOS, NO CONOCEMOS MOLLENDO, PERO TENEMOS GANAS DE HACERLO MAS AUN AL VER LAS PRECIOSAS IMAGENES DE ESTE FORO, EL UNICO PERO QUE TENEMOS ES EL ALOJAMIENTO, COMO SOMOS UNA FAMILIA DE 4 PERSONAS, NECESITAMOS UN LUGAR BUENO, BONITO Y BARATO DONDE ALOJAR, A VER SI ALGUIEN NOS DICE DE ALGUN ALOJAMIENTO EN MOLLENDO E ILO QUE TAMPOCO CONOCEMOS Y QUEREMOS HACERLO AHORA...PORFAVOR AYUDENNOS A ENCONTRAR ALOJAMIENTO , EN LA INTERNET NO SALE NADA...GRACIAS Y FELICITACIONES POR ESTA BELLA CIUDAD.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Que bien q te animes por mollendo, en mollendo hay de todo desde sitios para pasar la noche hasta hoteles...

Un ejemplo de algo bueno es Bahia del puerto (piscina, cochera, tv cable...) que es economica alrededor de 20 soles la noche... para más informacion mejor llama al codigo de peru + 054 + 532990 


Servida :cheers:


----------



## lorelei (Jan 8, 2009)

gracias eres muy amable


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Tavo haciendo de guía turística.... XD


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

en Ilo: Hotel Chiribaya http://www.geocities.com/hotelchiribaya/
Urb. Villa del Mar L-10 Ilo - Perú Telefono: 054-78 3040
e-mail: [email protected]

Ilo de por si es mas caro que mollendo pero la atencion y el servicio es excelente.


----------



## lorelei (Jan 8, 2009)

SE AGRANDO EL GRUPO ENTUSIASMADO POR IR A MOLLENDO, AHORA VAMOS 8 PERSONAS, CUENTENME MAS, PORQUE ES MAS CARO QUE ILO? CUAL ES LA DIFERENCIA, POR EJEMPLO, CUANTO SALE EL RECORRIDO EN TAXI EN UNA Y OTRA CIUDAD, PARA COMER CUANTO SALE UN MENU? Y DONDE PODEMOS "CARRETEAR" DE NOCHE(SALIR A BAILAR O BEBER ALGO), LAS PLAYAS ESTAN CERCA ? Y TODAVIA NO PUEDO COMUNICARME CON EL HOTEL PUERTO BAHIA....GRACIAS DE VERDAD SE PASARON SON MUUUY AMABLES.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Tanto en Ilo como en Mollendo el taxi esta al mismo precio varia de 2 a 3 soles el precio.

El Menu mas barato en ilo esta 7.00 soles y en Mollendo 5 soles

LA discoteca que te puedo recomendar enl Ilo es la Estradivarios, que queda por la plaza de armas, ademas hay varias discotecas y tabernas cerca del hotel de turistas

La playas de ilo estan algo lejos , Pozo de lisas es la mas recomendada esta al sur como a 8 km, el taxi cuesta 8 soles, y la locomocion esta 1.50 soles

LAs playas de Mollendo estan mas Cerca, pero son muy concurridas, pueden ir a pie, las discotecas estan distribuidas por el circuito de playas.


Yo te recomiendo si estan buscando un lugar tranquilo y estan dispuestos a pagar un poquito mas ir a Ilo.

Pero si estan buscando juerga y carrete vallan a mollendo y mejia.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

pero como alternativa seria hospedarse en arequipa y solo ir a mollendo a la playa. en Ilo hay mas movimiento que en mollendo.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Durante el Año Ilo es mucho agitado que mollendo, pero en Verano las cosas cambian, el puerto bravo dobla su poblacion, media arequipa se vuelca a sus playas los fines de semana. Mollendo es mas pequeño que Ilo pero sin embargo tiene el triple de hoteles y hostales.

Mi querido Ilo solo recibe unos cuantos veraneantes de moquegua duarnte el verano. por eso es mas tranqui en comparacion de las superpobladas playas de mollendo. 
Vivi en ilo un par de años, y lo extraño.


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Mollendo sin duda alguna es el balneario por excelencia del sur del Perú.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Ilo tamb es muy vistoso pero hay menos gente en mollendo en verano...

Como se dijo si quieren algo tranquilo Ilo, si se quieren algo mas movido y con mas vida mollendo..

Los dos lugares son bonitos...


----------



## Kankrehaus (Feb 5, 2009)

Holas a todos soy de cajamarca y tengo parientes en Arequipa, iremos a visitarlos este verano, asi que me dare un saltito por mollendo con unos amigos y amigas. Podrian ayudarme chicos de esta linda ciudad o los que sepan.
Encontre estos datos en la pagina de su municipalidad.
Cuales de esta lista son buenos, no tan caros lugares y entre que precio oscilan mas o menos para pasar un fin de semana. Gracias de ante mano.

Hostales 
Hostal Teresita Av. Mariscal Castilla 581 
Hostal La Villa Av. Mariscal Castilla 366 
Hostal California Calle Blondell 541 
Hostal Residencial Asturias Calle Comercio 748 
Hostal Oriental Calle Comercio 416 
Hostal La Cabaña Calle Comercio 240 
Hostal Residencial La Casona Calle Arequipa 188 
Hostal La Posada Inn Calle Arequipa 377 
Hostal Paraíso Calle Arequipa 553 
Hostal Sol y Mar Calle Arequipa 569 
Hostal Willy Calle Deán Valdivia 443 
Hostal El Hostalito Calle Blondell 169 
Hostal América Calle Arequipa 389 

Restaurantes 
Restaurante Cevichería TEO Calle Comercio 208 
Marco Antonio Restaurante Calle Comercio 258 
Rest. Cevichería "El Muelle" Av. Panamericana Sur 
Rest. Cevichería Alejo Av. Panamericana Sur 
Rest. Cevichería El Pulpo Av. Panamericana Sur 
Rest. Cevichería Mary's Calle Comercio 216 
Chifa Shan Wha Calle Comercio 412 
Pollería La Granja Av. Mariscal Castilla 803 
Pollería La Granja Calle Deán Valdivia 587 
Pollería La Brisa Calle Arequipa 301 
Pizzería Lorraine Calle Comercio 234 
Pizzería Mafalda Calle Alfonso Ugarte 320 
El Rancho Parrilladas Esq. Deán Valdivia/Comercio 
JH Brochetería Calle Comercio 190 
Cafetería Mollendo Calle Córdova 606 

Heladerías 
Heladería Venecia Calle Comercio 118 
Heladería Continental Calle Arequipa 398-399 

Distracción 
Karaoke Studio 1 Calle Arica 304 
Karaoke Encuentros Calle Comercio 169 
Pub Barbitas Plaza Bolognesi 
Alejo's Discotek Av. Panamericana Sur 
The Joe's Discotek Calle Arequipa 201


----------



## lokaz0 (Jul 18, 2008)

pongan mas fotos de mollendo de este verano ps, vamos gente a promover el turismo


----------



## lokaz0 (Jul 18, 2008)

no se si esta noticia va bien aca , pero queria compartirla

*Sepa cuáles son las 33 playas del litoral calificadas como "muy buenas"*

_Estas pertenecen a las regiones de Lima, Arequipa y Tacna, siendo la capital la que concentra la mayor cantidad de balnearios (17) conservados._ 
Un total de 33 playas del litoral peruano recibieron la máxima calificación en cuanto a calidad sanitaria para el baño y la recreación de los bañistas, según el último reporte de la Dirección General de Salud Ambiental (Digesa) del Ministerio de Salud (Minsa).

Se trata de playas calificadas como "muy buenas" que están por encima de las "buenas" y "regulares" que son las calificaciones para los balnearios aptos para el baño, y que pertenecen a las regiones de Lima, Arequipa y Tacna, siendo la capital la que concentra la mayor cantidad de balnearios (17) muy bien conservados, seguido de Arequipa (13) y Tacna (3). 

Las mejores playas de Lima son: Cantalao Nº 1 Â– Regatas Unión, Cantolao Nº 2 Â– García García (Callao), Waikiki, Makana, Redondo, Club Regatas 1, 2 y 3 (Costa Verde), Arica, Santa María, Embajadores, La Honda, Laguna Milagrosa, Club Regatas Â– San Antonio, Totoritas, Asia, Los Cocos (Lima Sur).

En tanto que, en Arequipa, las mejores playas son Catarindo, Primera, Segunda, Tercera, Mejía, Motobamba, Punta Bombón, La Punta, Las Gaviotas, Pozo Colorado, Panamito, Cerrillos y Las Cuevas. Mientras en Tacna calificó Playita Brava, Los Palos y Baradero.

Cabe señalar que dicho reporte se basa en el análisis de 266 playas en todo el litoral peruano, de las cuales 33 son "muy buenas", 181 "buenas" y "regular" 22, todas estas son aptas para el baño, sin embargo cada una tiene diversas características que la diferencia de la otra, como la calidad de arena y agua, servicios higiénicos, tachos de basura, entre otros.

En tanto que las playas "malas" son 27 y "muy malas" 3, en estos casos no está recomendado el ingreso de los bañistas. 

fuente:http://www.rpp.com.pe/detalle.php?nid=162800


:cheers::cheers: :banana::banana:


----------



## Manvalmu (Apr 4, 2006)

*Mas fotografías de Mollendo*

Aqui fotos de Mollendo, de este ultimo verano 2009

[/IMG][/URL]









[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

Muybien mollendo en desarrollo y todo ah, el tema pendiente sigue siendo el castillo, que bien podria conversirte en un restaurant o uns disco para el verano seria un point ah, bien por mollendo


----------



## Manvalmu (Apr 4, 2006)

*El castillo Forga*



mkografo said:


> Muybien mollendo en desarrollo y todo ah, el tema pendiente sigue siendo el castillo, que bien podria conversirte en un restaurant o uns disco para el verano seria un point ah, bien por mollendo


Si se trata de recuperar el castillo.. ummm,,, no me atrevo a poner fotos más aqui (del interior del mismo) sobre su situacion desastrosa, es una pena q se vaya arruinando sin posibilidades de recuperarse.. y eso es lo q esperan sus dueños actuales, para q no les reclamen nada (expropiacion pagando un justiprecio,,q se yo)..,, pero para mollendo es un simbolo.









aparte los mollejas no hacemos nada!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Manvalmu eres Mollendino?¿?¿? bienvenido :hi:


----------



## Limbert (Jan 24, 2009)

:O
q bueno...un arequipeño mas...
me gusto las fotos de mollendo muy cheveres..
sobre el castillo, seria un buen hotel no creen?


----------

